# need help with obd2 aba wiring mk2



## kmonte1018 (Jul 8, 2009)

i just finished everything under the hood on my obd2 aba 92 golf now comes the wiring







i got everything to clip in on the fuse box the easy stuff, i tired to turn the key nothing at first did some research and found i had to jump a wire to work the mk3 cluster got that workin tired it again nothing no fuel or starter i took some pics of the wires i have left and the fuse box to see if im missing anything 
any help would be great thanks

off the cluster harness (black clip-white/blk and green/blk)(two single wire clips)
yellow and brown wire missing the clip goes to the clip on the fuse panel same clip that that grey wire comes out off
yellow black clip thinking power????
i was told the fuse goes there??? other clip not sure off the motor harness
?????
???

more single clips off the motor harness
does anything need to be changed or missing??


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: need help with obd2 aba wiring mk2 (kmonte1018)*

The black clip with 2 wires off the cluster harness is the turn signal lights. You can ignore that for now.
What colors are the other two wires?
The brown/yellow wire is connected to the same place as the gray wire? That's for the driver's door open switch (the gray one), so the brown one must be used for something that needs to know when the door is open... i think you can ignore it for now.
The yellow with a black connector is where the DRL power would go (it drives the low beam headlights). You can leave that disconnected.
I believe you have the fuse in the right place but I'm not familiar with ABA harnesses so I can't comment. If you get all the wire colors I could try and look it up. Same with the yellow 4 wire one.
The white 5 wire one is for the AC dash harness. If you have AC you can worry about it later. if not, you can delete it but either way it's not essential to engine running so you can ignore it for now.
Again, wire colors would be helpful... looks like a gray/blue? That's for the dash lights. The yellow/black (?) Is for the CEL, and the gray/white (again, just a guess) is the DLC L line wire (or K, i always get those confused). Again, not all essential to the engine running so you can skip them for right now.

Fuse box looks ok to me. You might need to switch out the #1 relay for the Mk2 one, since the dash harness is different, but you can worry about that later, it's just for AC.


----------

